# Rams Breeding HELP



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone 
P.G 6.8 TEMP 83 f 28 oc

My rams are digging a hole by a rock underneath some drift wood.
They are doing to usual rapid fin move meant digging a little pit about a inch deep and 2 inch in length both male and female are there. One at the hole and the other guarding it. They are very protective of it. They have been like this for a about 3 days
My problem is that at the other end of the drift wood lives a catfish and there is angels and gouramis as well.
Can I put the eggs in a breeding net what do you think. They are first time parents. When do you think they will breed
Please any help would be great 

Cheers
Yann


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't move the eggs. Cichlids are known for their breeding habits and caring for their young so I wouldn't worry about the other fish. I don't know when they will breed.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I wouldn't move the eggs, let them be. Cichlids are very protective and I'm sure will make sure most if not all will live


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

My bolivian rams just laid eggs a week ago for the first time. They were very protective but the mother would pick at the eggs and within 2-3 days they were all gone! I hope they will learn with time.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

*w3 Congratulations !!!!:cheer:
I agree with the advice you have been given , cichlids are good parents and will fight violently sometimes to defend there fry , i would not worry with them hurting your other fish but we will never know until we try sometimes. when my jewels mated i didnt realize it rite away and the male killed the 2 biggest fish i had (6.5" peacock & 5.") but those are african cichlids and much larger , mr GBR are extremely docile and beautiful fish i keep them with female betta's a little checker board cichlid and a bumblebee gobie to name a few , they are all much smaller than him but they give each other wide births , i think you will be ok. once they hatch and free swim for a day or so you can move them (there easiest to net or siphon out now in a day or 2 thel be able to fight the siphon some and can dodge the net as well , but a tank separator could block it off if you want to attempt to grow them out with the mother and father some , either way , eventually they will need a home . have fun with the rammy babys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a divider is good advice.Even if the parents attempt to defend young they will likely eat them before others get them(stress).I would geuss they have already spawned and you don't see the eggs.Three days for fry maybe 4-5 before you some try to come out of cave.The divider will help instill confidence and comfort for parents.
The angels and gouramis will get them if they can!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I've bred bolivian rams before. Leave them be, they are very protective of their young, the first time they breed you will see them pick at the eggs more but this fades as they keep trying. You will find they then only pick at the unfertilised eggs (you will notice some of the eggs are different colours than the rest) Just let them do it. Once the eggs hatch which can be a matter of 2/3 days i've known sooner as well they will move them into the depressions in the sand you see them digging. They will tend to move the fry to a new depression every day or 2 or sometimes several holes in one day. They get VERY protective of the eggs and fry and will chase anything away from them until they are safe, when breeding they become very fearless so do not worry about the other fish they will learn the lesson


----------

